# To ship or not to ship



## Siouxzee

Hi Everyone
Just needing some advice.
Has anyone moving to New Zealand shipped any of their "stuff" or did you just buy everything new over there? What is more cost effective?


----------



## saltybroad

Me too - same question! I will add that we have just learned that it will cost around 5,000 USD to ship a 40 foot container but I have no idea how that number might compare if you are shipping from other ports.


----------



## sandy16

*shipping*

hi, we have had a quote from england to New Zealand for a 40ft container and the prices range from £3500 - £4500

Anita


----------



## Gritty

You can take most items with you be aware that wooden or camping items may need to be steam cleaned at customs which is an extra cost, there is not as much choice in furniture in NZ and it can be rather expensive, my sister left everything in the UK apart from her car... and wishes she had taken it though she got some lovely furniture delivery was a problem to her address it was more expensive 

Some companies do shared containers which is cheaper, but may take a couple of weeks longer to reach you due to customs.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Rules between NZ and Australia are very similar.

It is unlikely that wooden or camping items will need to be steam cleaned. I did not have to do this when I relocated from NZ-Australia. They just need to be clean, free of dirt and organic matter. This applies to shoes as much as it does to camping equipment, golf clubs, outdoor furniture. 

If you moved within your own country would you get rid of your possessions and buy new? If not there is no reason to do it when you move to New Zealand.

Use it as a chance to have a clear-out but keep as much as you think you need. Shipping is a lot more cost effective than buying new and the quality of the things you own is probably higher than what you'll be able to buy in New Zealand. 

If you're shipping from the States remember that the voltage is different in New Zealand and you may need to use a transformer for your electrical items.


----------



## saltybroad

Upon further consideration, I've come to the conclusion that unless I can replace all of my household goods for less than $5,000 (highly unlikely) - we're shipping it all.


----------



## NZCowboy

We have been looking at shipping a container back to NZ, prices looked okay.
But be careful read the fine print as there can be a number of hidden costs, make sure its door to door, not door to port or port to port. 
Watch for insurance, some shipping companies contracts say it must be brought though [email protected] 10-15%.
Maf (Ministry of Ariculture and Fisherys - NZ) fees/clearance fumigation etc.
Storage costs, does the container need to be stored to you find a house?

In the end we choose not to ship a container, as when we sold our apartment the buyers wanted the furniture and gave us a good price. 
As could only do full containers from Egypt, so we looked at airfreight even with my wife being a Flight Attendant, and getting a good concession, we felt the prices where to high. So as my wife is flying Cairo-London at least twice a month, so we decided to hired a storage unit @ LHR and she takes a extra suitcase each trip, and we are planning to ship about 60 cubic for 550GBP(LHR-INV), plus we have 4(myself, wife and 2 kids) business class tickets, which allows 3 suitcases up to 23 kg each(276kg). Should more than cover all our personal stuff.
Now its just a matter of waiting to end of March, spending a couple of days in LHR to pack the storage unit up and continue the journey to NZ.


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

Seriously? Only 5000? Do you mind if I ask you who quoted that? I'd love to call them. My lowest bid has been over 6000 for a 20 foot.


----------



## milliesmum

I shipped everything over. I wish I hadn't. I brought too much, and it can be difficult to get a decent price on trade me due to the lowering economy for items you wish to sell. 

I would advise anyone coming here, to settle here first, make sure you will 100% definitely stay, and then ship your prized possessions over. If it doesn't work out here, and for many people that happens, even the committed ones like me who spent three years planning the move, it costs an absolute fortune to ship your items back. Many people who choose to return are forced to sell at a major loss, so you can often pick up some decent bargains on trade me. Avoid auction houses are they are a rip off. 

So, my advice would be to bring only the absolute essentials that you would be prepared to leave behind if NZ
did not work out for you. 

But I usually find people ask advice ......... then do what they want anyway LOL


----------



## topcat83

We now have all my Mums stuff sitting in our garage. So I'm looking forward to (at long last) being able to use her golf clubs, and giving some of her beautiful hand-made quilts to her relatives over here.

This move took slightly longer than our original move - nearly 5 months! I think we were unlucky with the time before a ship was scheduled to come over here, then the crate got stuck in Auckland Dock for 6 weeks! Then Christmas (NZ closes down for about 3 weeks). 

Never mind, it's here now...

My advice is to make sure you bring the things that are personally important to you - and if you're questioning whether you should bring it, then bring it. There are a few things I decided not to bring that I always seem to want now!

Things in the consignment that has just arrived include things my Mum made (goodness knows what state the dolls houses will be in - the glue was fragile before the trip over the Equator!) and my 21 year old big butch son made sure we brought back her stuffed (fluffy toy) owl as that is the thing that he always thinks of when be thinks of Grandma's house!


----------



## saltybroad

Kiwiwannabe said:


> Seriously? Only 5000? Do you mind if I ask you who quoted that? I'd love to call them. My lowest bid has been over 6000 for a 20 foot.[/QUOTE
> It was SOS International. Of course it probably depends greatly on where you are shipping from - we live on the coast and near a major seaport so that may account for a less expensive trip.
> 
> Can someone walk me through what the process actually is? How do I claim my container once it arrives?


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

@ Saltybroad- Thanks!


----------

